# New to FF and have a ovulation testing question...



## Sunshinetats (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to FF and have decided to join as I am struggling to identify a positive result on my ovulation testing sticks. So far, they have been negative every day throughout last month cycle. This month, I have noticed for the last 2-3 days that a positive line (i.e a second red line appears) but then disappears after say 3-4 minutes. the line is also under the top layer of plastic (the tests were purchased off Amazon - 50 pk and simply called "one step ovulation test"). As soon as you lift that plastic to make sure there is a line, the line floats up the stick and joins the control line and thus disappears. I am really confused! Anyone else purchased these sticks and had something similar? I realise this is a bit weird! Confused and a bit sad!  

Many thanks


----------



## Wish-on-a-star (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Sunshinetats

I usually buy my test sticks from Amazon but they are the clear blue brand. I did go through a box and got nothing one month. Have you checked the best before date? Also I notice with my sticks the first time I ever used them I could just pee on them and that was enough. This is the 2nd time I've used them a couple of years later and I have to pee in a small cup and them hold the stick in there for longer. I know we're using different brands but it could be a similar problem. I had to start using a different box mid cycle this month and the amazon box gave me lovely clear blue lines another box from high street pharmacy gave me a very faint   line so I don't think it's a problem with Amazon stock. Good luck I hope you sort the problem soon.   

Xx


----------



## Sunshinetats (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you Wish-on-a-star. Helpful advice. I think I am going to buy another brand. I was trying to save money buy buying non clear blue ones because dr wants me to test every day so that's a lot of tests! Is tough not knowing what to do for the best! Thank you


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

Could be a defective batch or perhaps unclear instructions. If you're switching brands, I've always used tests from SME fertility (online) which have worked well for me and are really cheap (between 10 and 20p per test depending on how many you buy). They're the dip-in-a-cup type which is a bit of a faff (they have the midstream kind for about 60p a test) but I've never had any problems reading the results so long as I've been careful not to dip them below the max line or leave them too long. You could always use the cheap ones most days and retest with a more expensive one if you're getting a result you're not sure about. 

Good luck

Lirone


----------



## MissT (formally MissTurneriffic) (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi there, I used those one step ovulation tests ( got mine from eBay) for a year and not once got a positive test. My ivf consultant told me to stop using them and I got pregnant the following month naturally! I have no idea why they wouldn't work if I was obviously ovulating. 

I agree with the other and suggest you switch brands.

Good luck xxx


----------

